# Help Please anyone



## 21021 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have suffered terribly with IBS for at least the last 20 years. About 10 Years ago I started using antidepressants which helped, I think I have tried nearly everyone!! they kept my IBS symptoms pretty much in control, however, now they don't seem to work for me and my IBS symptoms have come back with a vengance. I can't go out because my stomach is in constant pain, I always need to be near a toilet and now I get terrible panic attacks just thinking about leaving the house. I have two young children who accept my condition but I feel terribly guilty because their lives are affected by my condition. I dare not even take them on vacation. I think I am at a all time low, I have just had enough, no Dr seems to be able to help. I have had more tests than I can count and am still no further along in finding a solution. Has anyone tried herbal remedies? I am too afraid to try in case they make things worse. I had a miscarriage recently which really aggrevated my symptoms. I know there has to be an answer but it's beyond me.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Lilly, I think you will find MANY sympathetic ears on this board! If you look around you'll find solutions that have worked for various people. You say you are interested in herbals or the like. You might want to look for Linda's calcium info, or check out what probiotics people have found useful. Hypnosis has also been a very effective solution for some, believe it or not. And there are cds you can listen to at home--you don't need to go out to appts.And you'll find several stories just like yours...[I bet Marilyn, the moderator of the hypnosis board, will write. She had young kids and a similar situation, as well.]You are not alone!As for the panic attacks: I had them and found, even before the vitamin B deficiency that was contributing to them heavily was corrected, that I could control them with certain focused breathing techniques. I typed these in to several messages for folks and finally saved it in a file. PM me and I'll be happy to send it to you!CBT is another [cognitive behavioral therapy] very successful thing. None of this means 'it's all in your head'--that's baloney! It's just using the power of the mind to help. There are articles posted--on both, I think--on this bboard. And of course there are forums on anxiety, like this one, and D, and research, and...It's a great, great service.virtual HUGS! [gentle and careful ones ]


----------



## 21021 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks, it's so reassuring to know that I am not alone, sometimes it feels very lonely. Nobody really understands unless they have been through the same thing. I have made an appt today to see a panic specialist, he practices Hypnosis and CBT, the appt isn't until next week, I am hopeful that they can help me. My Dr gave me Lorazepam today to see if that helps, I believe it is the same as Xanax and Klonapin which I have already tried and don't seem to work anymore, hopefully this will help.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey, Lilly, if it is any help, my panic attacks were really bad--I would wake out of sleep with them, and consequently wasn't sleeping hardly at all. I was also afraid to be alone when sleeping. Finally I had one while driving, and that was the worst! I also felt housebound at that point, nearly. But I recovered completely. There are others with similar stories. If you are trying CBT and hypnosis, check in on that list! The folks there are very supportive. And there are LOTS of success stories! There was recent activity on the CBT thread, in particular. You are most definitely NOT alone! Welcome!


----------



## 21021 (Aug 23, 2006)

started to take my new meds Lorazepam which seems to be helping already, hope it continues.


----------



## 21021 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok, well I spoke too soon. This medicine gave me a feeling of happiness but it only lasted 2 days, now I feel depressed again (Just as before) my stomach is so uncomfortable all the time and worse when I wake up in the morning. I really have had enough. I know that with these meds you have to give them time. But I have previously taken Klonapin .10MG 3 x daily and Xanax as needed. so I'm not so hopeful now, I just want to sleep all the time and I don't want to wake up in the morning. I consider myself quite a strong person and I don't like the person that this condition has reduced me to.


----------

